# Youth turkey hunt WINNERS!!!!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations to the United Wildlife Cooperative youth turkey hunt winners!

Kendall Card

Dennis Williams

Clark White

A big thanks to Justin Richins and R & K hunting co.!!!

Please check your email and contact us immediately for details.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Good on ya, Justin!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Thats cool, good on you guys.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

What a great opportunity to get your youngster a shot at a turkey. Don't miss out. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Only a few slots left!! Thanks to all who have donated so far!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

I'm in, well my son is in anyways. I didn't see anywhere that it asks if you are a member of UWC though. Does that really matter? I am already a member, just asking.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Yes, this is for members, but membership is free......


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Ok, just checking. So are you guys going to draw when all 30 slots are full? Got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

30 full slots or wed. @ 8, whichever comes first.

Good luck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Now I wish I wouldn't have bought my boy the General Season turkey tag-- which has been a rough hunt. Too bad he can't have two turkey tags....

Good on you guys donating the opportunity!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: WIN!! Guided youth turkey hunt(s)*

Bump.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Check the 1st page for the winners!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats guys. have fun


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

My boy is super stoked! Thanks Kris!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Had a great time hunting with my son and the crew. Didn't put a Tom down but my son and I spent some quality time chasing turkeys. Had multiple close calls. Thanks for the opportunit!


----------

